# welcher IO-Link Master?



## reini (21 Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen

Wir möchten beim nächsten Projekt Distanz Sensoren mit IO-Link einsetzen. (TIA V15.1 und S7-1500)

Es gibt verschiedene Hersteller von IO-Link Mastermodulen (Siemens, Baumer, ifm)

Gemäss Internet Recherche kann man mit dem Siemens PCT Software Tool die Siemens IO-Link-Master-Module und IO-Link-Devices beliebiger Hersteller parametrieren.


Kann man mit dem PCT Tool beliebige Hersteller von Master-Module konfigurieren?

Auf was ist zu achten bei der Auswahl vom IO-Link Master in Bezug auf die Parametrierung?

Welchen Master habt ihr im Einsatz?


Ich wäre froh um eure Tipps und Ratschläge.

Danke.

Gruss Reini



​


----------



## olliew (21 Juni 2020)

reini schrieb:


> Kann man mit dem PCT Tool beliebige Hersteller von Master-Module konfigurieren?
> ​


​ Nein.

Gegenfrage, was benutzt ihr sonst so? Z.B. ET200SP?
IO-Link Master gibt es viele, in unterschiedliche Ausprägungen.


----------



## reini (21 Juni 2020)

olliew schrieb:


> Nein.



Ist die Konfiguration ohne PCT schwieriger /zeitaufwendiger?




olliew schrieb:


> Gegenfrage, was benutzt ihr sonst so? Z.B. ET200SP?



Haben bis jetzt S7-300 benutzt.




olliew schrieb:


> IO-Link Master gibt es viele, in unterschiedliche Ausprägungen.



Macht es Sinn das der IO-Link Master vom gleichen Hersteller ist wie die IO-Link Sensoren oder ist es einfacher einen Siemens IO-Link Master einzusetzen?

Danke.

Gruss Reini


----------



## Blockmove (21 Juni 2020)

IO-LinkMaster gibt es viele.
Jeder Hersteller hat sein eigenes Konfig-Tool.
Genormt is bei den Mastern leider gar nix.
Es gibt Master, die per Weboberfläche konfiguriert werden. Soweit eigentlich nicht schlecht, aber:
Die IODT-Datei für die Sensoren muss "passen".
Also z.B. Sonderzeichen im Dateinamen klappen manchmal nicht.
Somit auch nicht der Hit.
Bei den Mastern gibt es auch Port A und Port B. Kann dir Ärger mit Potentialen machen.
Also letztlich ist's egal welchen du nimmst ... Alle haben ihre Eigenheiten


----------



## reini (21 Juni 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Es gibt Master, die per Weboberfläche konfiguriert werden. Soweit eigentlich nicht schlecht, aber:
> Die IODT-Datei für die Sensoren muss "passen".
> Also z.B. Sonderzeichen im Dateinamen klappen manchmal nicht.
> Somit auch nicht der Hit.



Somit wäre es sinnvoll wenn der Sensor & Master vom gleichen Hersteller ist, oder?

Danke.

Gruss Reini


----------



## hucki (21 Juni 2020)

reini schrieb:


> Somit wäre es sinnvoll wenn der Sensor & Master vom gleichen Hersteller ist, oder?


Auch nicht wirklich.

Wenn der Master mit bei der SPS-Station verbaut werden soll, erspart es etwas Verkabelung, wenn der Master ein Teil der Station ist.
Aber sonst...


----------



## reini (21 Juni 2020)

hucki schrieb:


> Auch nicht wirklich.
> 
> Wenn der Master mit bei der SPS-Station verbaut werden soll, erspart es etwas Verkabelung, wenn der Master ein Teil der Station ist.




Ja, das stimmt. 


Mit diesem Master, der Baumer & Pepperl-Fuchs im Angebot haben, wird die Verkabelung vom Schrank zu den Sensoren erleichtert.
https://www.pepperl-fuchs.com/switzerland_des/de/classid_6436.htm?view=productdetails&prodid=96759

Hat jemand von euch das Teil bereits im Einsatz?

Danke.


Gruss Reini


----------



## FvE (24 Juni 2020)

reini schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt.
> 
> 
> Mit diesem Master, der Baumer & Pepperl-Fuchs im Angebot haben, wird die Verkabelung vom Schrank zu den Sensoren erleichtert.
> ...



Schaust Du mal hier:

https://comtrol.com/io-link-master-gateways-infographic

Das Gerät wurde von Comtrol entwickelt, P&F hat die Firma aufgekauft.


----------



## maxder2te (24 Juni 2020)

Meine Erfahrungen beschränken sich auf IO-Link Master von Balluff, Murrelektronik und Siemens.
Für die Parameterierung der Devices haben wir entweder einen USB-Master verwendet oder die Bibliothek von Siemens, mit der man aus dem S7-Programm heraus alles parametrieren kann.
Das Parametermanagement der Master hab ich noch nicht genutzt.

Balluff
BNI005H
Ist ein Master in IP67 mit 8 Kanälen, gibts auch mit 2 IOL-Ports. Sehr unkompliziert in der IBN. 
Vorteil: Man kann für jeden Port individuell die Datenlänge und den Modus auswählen. Zudem kann man die EA-Adressen für jeden Kanal individuell festlegen. Erlaubt dadurch das Einbinden von Sensoren ohne IODD.

Murrelektronik
Impact67 und MVK-MP in verschiedenen Ausprägungen.
Ähnlich unkompliziert wie die Balluff-Master.
Nachteil: Man kann jene Pins der Inseln, welche IO-Link taglich sind, nicht als Digitalausgänge nutzen - ist in der Regel durch entsprechende Planung kein Problem.

Siemens
ET200SP CM
Sehr kompakt und direkt in ET200SP integriert. Hat (so wie alle Siemens Master) den Nachteil, dass die EA-Daten aller 4 Kanäle einen gemeinsamen EA-Adressblock benutzen. Das kann, wenn man z.B. an Port 1 einen 4-Byte Sensor gegen einen 8-Byte Sensor tauscht zu Verschiebungen in den EA-Adressen führen.
Ab gewissen Firmwareständen ist eine Konfiguration ohne PCT möglich, dann gehts auch ohne IODD. Prinzipiell empfehlenswert und nicht recht teuer.


----------



## hucki (24 Juni 2020)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Siemens
> ET200SP CM
> Sehr kompakt und direkt in ET200SP integriert. Hat (so wie alle Siemens Master) den Nachteil, dass die EA-Daten aller 4 Kanäle einen gemeinsamen EA-Adressblock benutzen. Das kann, wenn man z.B. an Port 1 einen 4-Byte Sensor gegen einen 8-Byte Sensor tauscht zu Verschiebungen in den EA-Adressen führen.


Das ist so nicht ganz korrekt.
Der kompakte Adressblock wird zwar vom PCT-Tool beim Einfügen der IO-Link-Module vorgeschlagen, ist aber nicht zwingend so zu nutzen.

Über den Adressen-Reiter lassen sich die zu verwendenden Adressen jedoch "relativ frei" vergeben und somit auch Reservebereiche einfügen:


----------



## djmaxtor (25 Juni 2020)

Hi,

Mir gefallen die Balluff-Master sehr gut, wegen dem integrierten Webserver.

Wenn du die Parameter der Devices ,aus der Steuerung heraus bearbeiten willst, ist es eigentlich egal welchen Master du nimmst. Wichtig ist nur , welchen Port Typ du benötigst (A oder B), und welche IO-Link 
Version. 

Gesendet von meinem CLT-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## reini (25 Juni 2020)

djmaxtor schrieb:


> Wenn du die Parameter der Devices ,aus der Steuerung heraus bearbeiten willst, ist es eigentlich egal welchen Master du nimmst.



Das ist aktuell so geplant. Irgendwann werden die IO-Link Master vielleicht dann noch zusätzlich vernetzt (Cloud usw.)



djmaxtor schrieb:


> Wichtig ist nur  , welchen Port Typ du benötigst (A oder B), und welche IO-Link
> Version.



Der IO-Link     Master sollte die neuste Version haben damit auch ältere IO-Link Device betreibbar sind, oder?

Gruss Reini


----------



## djmaxtor (26 Juni 2020)

reini schrieb:


> Der IO-Link     Master sollte die neuste Version haben damit auch ältere IO-Link Device betreibbar sind, oder?




Das ist richtig.


----------



## MFreiberger (26 Juni 2020)

Moin,

grundsätzlich finde ich das Thema IO-Link auch interessant. Was mich bisher vom Einsatz abhält sind:
- wir verwenden ~50% safety-Sensoren (gibt es IO-Link mit safety?)
- noch ein Softwaretool (für den Master), bei dem die Version/updates etc. gepflegt werden müssen.

oder sehe ich das falsch?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Blockmove (26 Juni 2020)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> grundsätzlich finde ich das Thema IO-Link auch interessant. Was mich bisher vom Einsatz abhält sind:
> - wir verwenden ~50% safety-Sensoren (gibt es IO-Link mit safety?)
> ...



Es gibt demnächst Safety für IO-Link.
Die diversen Softwaretools und die mehr oder weniger nicht vorhandene Integration in TIA stören mich auch.


----------



## djmaxtor (26 Juni 2020)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> grundsätzlich finde ich das Thema IO-Link auch interessant. Was mich bisher vom Einsatz abhält sind:
> - wir verwenden ~50% safety-Sensoren (gibt es IO-Link mit safety?)
> ...


Normalerweise kann jede Einstellung für den Master ,aus der GSDML Datei, getroffenen werden.

Gesendet von meinem CLT-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (29 Juni 2020)

reini schrieb:


> Das ist aktuell so geplant. Irgendwann werden die IO-Link Master vielleicht dann noch zusätzlich vernetzt (Cloud usw.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IO-Link Master, die nur 1.0 können, findest Du fast nicht mehr.
Es gibt noch den für die ET200S, aber da dieses System abgekündigt ist, wirst Du es vermutlich auch nicht mehr verwenden.

Wenn Du eine Anbindung an die Cloud haben möchtest, dann schau Dir doch mal die Master von ifm electronic an.
Die können JSON, MQTT und HTTP.


----------



## reini (29 Juni 2020)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Wenn Du eine Anbindung an die Cloud haben möchtest, dann schau Dir doch mal die Master von ifm electronic an.
> Die können JSON, MQTT und HTTP.



Wir können den Sick & Pepperl-Fuchs Master mit Distanzsensoren testen.
Beide Geräte unterstützen div. Protokolle.
Muss mich da noch einarbeiten.

Danke für den Tipp mit dem ifm Master. Das Angebot ist riesig, fast zu gross.


Gruss Reini


----------



## reini (4 August 2020)

Hallo zusammen

Ich komme nicht mehr weiter und bin froh um jeden Tipp.

Der Pepperl-Fuchs IO-Link Master (ICE3-8IOL-G65L-V1D) wird im TIA V15.1 als deaktiviert gemeldet/angezeigt.
Mit „D_ACT_P“ sollte der Master aktiviert werden können.
Während der Aktivierung wird der Code 7002 (Zwischenzeitlicher Aufruf (REQ irrelevant) Der aktivierte Auftrag ist noch aktiv; BUSY hat den Wert 1) ausgegeben.
Soweit io. 

Nach ca. 1 -2 Minuten geht die S7 1511-1 PN auf Störung.

Eintrag im Diagnosepuffer:

*Ausfall eines IO-Device - IO-System neu konfigurieren fehlt
*
Wenn ich den IO-Link Master mit „D_ACT_P“ deaktiviere geht der Fehler weg.

 Was muss ich noch konfigurieren damit der Profinet IO-Controller (1511-1 PN) den IO-Link Master während/nach der Aktivierung konfiguriert und parametriert?

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Danke.

Gruss Reini


----------



## reini (6 August 2020)

Der Pepperl-Fuchs IO-Link Master (ICE3-8IOL-G65L-V1D) ist aus dem Rennen.
Konnte das Problem nicht lösen.

Beim Sick & ifm Master gab es keine Probleme bei der HW-Konfiguration.

@ AUDSUPERUSER: danke für den Tipp mit dem ifm Master.

Gruss Reini


----------



## C7633 (7 August 2020)

reini schrieb:


> Der Pepperl-Fuchs IO-Link Master (ICE3-8IOL-G65L-V1D) ist aus dem Rennen.
> Konnte das Problem nicht lösen.
> 
> Beim Sick & ifm Master gab es keine Probleme bei der HW-Konfiguration.
> ...



Das Thema wurde mich auch interessieren.

Bist Du so lieb und postest Deine Erkenntnisse, wenn Du so weit bist?

Das wäre super nett


----------



## HausSPSler (8 August 2020)

Hi,
kannst du auch mit jeder CODESYS Steuerung machen:
(Gateway  IO Link Gateway Klemme / Beckhoff oder IFM)

Grüße


----------



## reini (12 August 2020)

Hallo zusammen

Versuche gerade mit dem IO-Link Device Baustein die Temperatur (Index 153, INT, 16 Bit)  vom OD1000 (Sick Distanzsensor) in der VAT Tabelle anzuzeigen.

Eingesetzt habe ich den AL1302 (ifm IO-Link Master) und eine S7-1511 1PN.

Erhalte folgende Fehlermeldungen:

Status Kommunikation: 16#C080_9300
IO-Link Status:16#8053_0000

16#8053 = WRREC Fault = Fehler beim Aufruf des WRREC aufgetreten, siehe Status.

Bei den Parametern ID und CAP bin ich nicht sicher ob diese stimmen.

CAP ist gemäss ifm Handbuch 0xB400 = 180 (Dez)

ID vom HW Device ist 263. 

Stimmt der CAP & ID Parameter?

Wäre froh um wenn um eine Antwort/Tipp.

Danke.

Gruss Reini


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (13 August 2020)

h#B400 ist schon richtig.
So steht es in der Spezifikation Abbildung IO-Link auf Profinet.
B400 war der Wunsch von Siemens.

Nur Deine Umrechnung auf Dez passt nicht:
Wenn Du das als Int übergibts ist der Wert -19456

Die Hardware ID musst Du von dem Modul holen, an dem das Device angeschlossen ist.


----------



## reini (13 August 2020)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> h#B400 ist schon richtig.
> So steht es in der Spezifikation Abbildung IO-Link auf Profinet.
> B400 war der Wunsch von Siemens.
> 
> ...



Mit -19456 (CAP) und 268 (ID vom Port 2) gibt's keine Fehlermeldung mehr.


Gruss Reini


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (13 August 2020)

reini schrieb:


> Mit -19456 (CAP) und 268 (ID vom Port 2) gibt's keine Fehlermeldung mehr.
> 
> 
> Gruss Reini



Etwas anderes habe ich auch nicht erwartet


----------



## reini (13 August 2020)

Das Lesen der Temp. hat bereits erfolgreich geklappt.


Wie kann ein Wertebereich (0=aus/1= an) übertragen werden?

Wird dafür auch der IO-Link-Device Baustein verwendet?

Danke.


Gruss Reini


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (13 August 2020)

Ja, Du schreibst einfach auf diesen Index den Wert 0 oder 1

Dazu im Array das erste Byte mit dem Wert füllen.
Den Baustein auf Schreiben umstellen
und ab damit.


----------



## reini (13 August 2020)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Ja, Du schreibst einfach auf diesen Index den Wert 0 oder 1
> 
> Dazu im Array das erste Byte mit dem Wert füllen.
> Den Baustein auf Schreiben umstellen
> und ab damit.



Beim Wert 0 bzw. wenn ich nichts eingebe, klappts mit dem Schreiben.

Beim Wert 1 verändert sich nichts.

Vielleicht hat das mit der Sick LS zu tun.


Gruss Reini


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (13 August 2020)

Dann nimm halt den vergleichbaren Sensor von der ifm electronic.
Da funktioniert das


----------



## reini (13 August 2020)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Dann nimm halt den vergleichbaren Sensor von der ifm electronic.
> Da funktioniert das



Ok, teste mal den ifm Abstandssensor OGD592.


----------



## reini (13 August 2020)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Ja, Du schreibst einfach auf diesen Index den Wert 0 oder 1
> 
> Dazu im Array das erste Byte mit dem Wert füllen.
> Den Baustein auf Schreiben umstellen
> und ab damit.



Jetzt hat's mit dem Sick Distanzsensor geklappt  

Der Wert 1 war in der falschen Array Variable!

Danke.

Gruss Reini


----------



## reini (15 August 2020)

C7633 schrieb:


> Das Thema wurde mich auch interessieren.
> 
> Bist Du so lieb und postest Deine Erkenntnisse, wenn Du so weit bist?
> 
> Das wÃ¤re super nett




Hier die ersten Erkenntnisse:

Wir konnten einige IO-Link Distanzsenoren und IO-Link Master ausleihen und testen.

Zu Beginn wollten wir die aktuelle Distanz in der Variablentabelle darstellen.


*Sick Master: SIG 200*

  Konfiguration: SOPAS ET Softwaretool oder integrierter Webserver.
Fazit: Konnte erfolgreich konfiguriert werden. Leider hat der Master nur 4 x IO-Link Anschlüsse.


*Pepperl-Fuchs Master: ICE3-8IOL-G65L-V1D*

  Konfiguration :integrierter Webserver
Fazit: der Webserver ist übersichtlich aufgebaut
Der Master wurde im TIA V15.1 immer als deaktiviert angezeigt. 
Pepperl-Fuchs ist informiert und klärt das noch ab.


*ifm Master: AL1302*

  Konfiguration: LR DEVICE Softwaretool
  Fazit: Konnte erfolgreich konfiguriert werden. 
Ist der günstigste Master und die LR Device Software bietet viele Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten.


Wir werden die weiteren Test's (azyklische Kommunikation) mit dem ifm Master durchführen.

Gruss Reini


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (17 August 2020)

Wenn Du Dir es einfacher machen möchtest, lade Dir doch das StartUpPackage runter

https://www.ifm.com/download/files/Startup%20Package_PN_AL1x0x/$file/Startup%20Package_PN_AL1x0x.zip

Viel Erfolg


----------



## reini (17 August 2020)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dir es einfacher machen möchtest, lade Dir doch das StartUpPackage runter
> 
> https://www.ifm.com/download/files/Startup%20Package_PN_AL1x0x/$file/Startup%20Package_PN_AL1x0x.zip
> 
> Viel Erfolg



Danke, das StartUpPackage hat mir der ifm Mitarbeiter auch empfohlen.

Habe bereits die Bausteinbibliothek " Siemens IO-Link Devices" installiert und einige Parameter erfolgreich gelesen/geschrieben.

Gruss Reini


----------



## reini (18 August 2020)

reini schrieb:


> Der Pepperl-Fuchs IO-Link Master (ICE3-8IOL-G65L-V1D) ist aus dem Rennen.
> Konnte das Problem nicht lösen.



Gemäss dem Pepperl-Fuchs Support war das Leihgerät eine Comfort IO-Link Master Version.
Darum passte die GSD Datei nicht und der Master wurde im TIA V15.1 als "deaktiviert"  angezeigt.


Habe nun einen Pepperl-Fuchs IO-Link Master bekommen und konnte das Teil erfolgreich konfigurieren.

Gruss Reini


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 August 2020)

Jetzt muss Du nur noch erklären, was eine Comfort-IO-Link-Master Version ist


----------



## reini (20 August 2020)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Jetzt muss Du nur noch erklären, was eine Comfort-IO-Link-Master Version ist



Ein IO-Link Master von der Firma Comtrol.

Gruss Reini


----------



## reini (6 November 2020)

Hallo zusammen

Haben uns für den Wago IO-Link Master 765-4101/0100-0000 entschieden.

https://www.wago.com/ch-de/io-systeme/8-port-io-link-master-class-a/p/765-4101_100-000

Folgende Kriterien waren entscheidend: 

 1. acht Ports
2. wird demnächst nicht abgekündigt (ist neu auf dem Markt)
3. integrierter Webserver
4. Preis

Gruss Reini


----------

